# weird Caterpillar c&c



## iamsneaky13 (Aug 24, 2010)

their were about 100 of these caterpillars on this bush and i can't identify them. if anyone knows please tell me. would love some c&c on the images too. 

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, i like these alot. Nice focus and DOF


----------



## dry3210 (Aug 24, 2010)

I tried finding out what it was with a quick search online and had no luck.  Plenty of yellow and black catepillars but nothing that looked like those.


----------



## baturn (Aug 24, 2010)

Just a guess but I'm thinkin' tent caterpillar.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 24, 2010)

I poked around a little too.  No idea.  The colors definitely say "POISON" to predators though.

I like that first one.  :thumbup:


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 24, 2010)

First shot is pretty good.  

I believe this will become an Orange-tipped Oakworm moth.

Anisota senatoria - Google Search


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for the comments guys!
and you are right phranquey that looks exactly like them


----------

